# Powermatic Drill Press with Power Downfeed - Colchester, VT



## vtcnc (Jul 3, 2018)

Powermatic Drill Press - Craiglist Vermont

Not my CL ad, and I don't know the guy even though its down the road from me. Seems like a high price, but may be perfect for the right person.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 3, 2018)

A little high? Ouch!


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 3, 2018)

I agree. Feels like a $2k option for power down feed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 4, 2018)

$1,500 should be fair , but there's a wee bit too much..., Want to buy my 20" Rockwell delta with power feed. Ill be glad to sell for $2,000 lol good to go , no not really it's not for sale.


----------

